# OMG..I Can't Till APL So That People Will Think I'm Mixed!



## Nola Darling (Oct 20, 2008)

At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???


----------



## msa (Oct 20, 2008)

i think you'd have to wait until waist length


----------



## Nola Darling (Oct 20, 2008)

Awe, damn!!!


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

missfadu said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???



This is so true especially if you have somewhat exotic features. Boy, I had that Somoan hair in my head with all that texture I got everything other than full fledged black. Black men were the worst.


----------



## Toy (Oct 20, 2008)

OOH WE U ARE BAD


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

missfadu said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???



Mid back will get you certified black girl mixed with something.I'm glad the star system isn't up because they would've beat this thread up with them.


----------



## Nola Darling (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Mid back will get you certified black girl mixed with something.I'm glad the star system isn't up because they would've beat this thread up with them.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 20, 2008)

I wonder what I would have to be to get asked that...:scratchch:


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

missfadu said:


>



You about to make me make a thread about looking mixed with pics to prove it, lol!


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 20, 2008)

Smoke a lil something something and you can do Asian


----------



## Nola Darling (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> You about to make me make a thread about looking mixed with pics to prove it, lol!



Wasn't there a thread like that before? I swear there was


----------



## Menina Preta (Oct 20, 2008)

missfadu said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???



BSL chica at least...MBL for sure...


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 20, 2008)

oooo girl you are soooo bad! lmao


----------



## msa (Oct 20, 2008)

5 stars. Sparkly ones.


----------



## SouthernTease (Oct 20, 2008)

People ask me what I am now and when I say Black...
they are like yeah, but Black and what... 
I'm like just Black...
I can't wait until I get even longer so I can really trip them out.


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 20, 2008)

Make sure you do braidouts to add a lil spanish wave to it. That'll fool'em for sure! Omg I love LHCF!


----------



## Nola Darling (Oct 20, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> People ask me what I am now and when I say Black...
> they are like yeah, but Black and what...
> I'm like just Black...
> I can't wait until I get even longer so I can really trip them out.



um....ok


----------



## Digital Tempest (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Mid back will get you certified black girl mixed with something.I'm glad the star system isn't up because they would've beat this thread up with them.



 That's the length you get to say that you're 1/16th Puerto Rican because your mama's sister's cousin's daddy's grandmother's second husband was Puerto Rican.


----------



## kbody4 (Oct 20, 2008)

missfadu said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Digital Tempest said:


> That's the length you get to say that you're 1/16th Puerto Rican because your mama's sister's cousin's daddy's grandmother's second husband was Puerto Rican.



Fa sho. *watch some posters go and purchase 30 inch yaki to get that mixed look!*


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

missfadu said:


> Wasn't there a thread like that before? I swear there was



I think it was.


----------



## Nola Darling (Oct 20, 2008)

Awe man...I need to get to sleep...I'm over here postin stupid threads. Peace yall.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 20, 2008)

hairsothick said:


> Make sure you do braidouts to add a lil spanish wave to it. That'll fool'em for sure! Omg I love LHCF!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 20, 2008)

this thread is so


----------



## ycj (Oct 20, 2008)

Digital Tempest said:


> That's the length you get to say that you're 1/16th Puerto Rican because your mama's sister's cousin's daddy's grandmother's second husband was Puerto Rican.


Too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 20, 2008)

y'all insane


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

missfadu said:


> Awe man...I need to get to sleep...I'm over here postin stupid threads. Peace yall.



Thats what the trolls use to do in the old days. Post a HAWT topic and then talk about, "they will be back!" Priceless!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 20, 2008)

Well for someone of my complexion I just needed to make it to neck length


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 20, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Well for someone of my complexion I just needed to make it to neck length


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> People ask me what I am now and when I say Black...
> they are like yeah, but Black and what...
> I'm like just Black...
> I can't wait until I get even longer so I can really trip them out.


I think you fell into this one, sis


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 20, 2008)

People ask me am i mixed with Asian because of my eyes and i have APL hair. I think for black folks, thats all you need. Other races, BSL, MBL should do good.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Well for someone of my complexion I just needed to make it to neck length



So you lose. Game over.!!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> People ask me am i mixed with Asian because of my eyes and i have APL hair. I think for black folks, thats all you need. Other races, BSL, MBL should do good.



Yeah, I have very slanted eyes with high cheekbones. I think I believe it more when the others(Whites, Latino, Indian, Asian, etc.) comment on those features aside from the hair. Its like they be looking at your face more than the hair, the others that is.


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 20, 2008)

You ladies are too funny. The funniest thing is that I don't think it will take too much for you to make people think you're part Hispanic. All they have to see is healthy, swangin' hair and then you say "Hola" and trust me, they're thinkin' it .

P.S.  I can vouch for that because my hair isn't even BSL yet and already people ask me "Are you Puerto Rican/Dominican?"  All because of a little hair, lol.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Yeah, I have very slanted eyes with high cheekbones. I think I believe it more when the others comment on those features aside from the hair. Its liek they be looking at your face more than the hair, the others that is.


 
Agreed. My eyes are very slanted and sort of tight, so i can believe them asking based on that, but not my hair. 

You only need SL or longer to be mixed with Indian though  and have a little red in your skin color.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> You only need SL or longer to be mixed with Indian though  and have a little red in your skin color.



I've found this to be really true. The consensus in the black community is that shoulder length/APL is long hair.erplexed


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 20, 2008)

I had to tell an old man in the salon Friday that I was mixed with Chinese, Black, and Indian. 

He looked so proud.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I've found this to be really true. The consensus in the black community is that shoulder length/APL is long hair.erplexed


Aint it!!!!

When people tell me my hair is long I'm like, "You dont know what long hair is must be."


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 20, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Well for someone of my complexion I just needed to make it to neck length


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 20, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I had to tell an old man in the salon Friday that I was mixed with Chinese, Black, and Indian.
> 
> He looked so proud.


Which is sad. I don't even argue with people over it. They will hold you up for hours until you say, yeah, i'm indian, asian, dominican, all of em. Then they'll be satisfied.


----------



## joib (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it depends on your location. Nobody ask that question in Cali but as soon as I step foot in a store in the Bronx people just start assuming . The funny think is people seem disappointed when I'm not. Oh well.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I had to tell an old man in the salon Friday that I was mixed with Chinese, Black, and Indian.
> 
> He looked so proud.



I read that thread. Your hair is so pretty.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

joib said:


> I think it depends on your location. Nobody ask that question in Cali but as soon as I step foot in a store in the Bronx people just start assuming . The funny think is people seem disappointed when I'm not. Oh well.



You mean the black men/our men be disappointed.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't wait to slap in a Fresh Texlax so I can look Mixed with something, with all that good curly hair


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 20, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Which is sad. I don't even argue with people over it. They will hold you up for hours until you say, yeah, i'm indian, asian, dominican, all of em. Then they'll be satisfied.


Thats EXACTLY what he did!

He wouldnt accept the fact that I'm black, so just so he would shut up I told him I was Chinese, ect....


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 20, 2008)

full SL is long hair to me... on anyone


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> I can't wait to slap in a Fresh Texlax so I can look Mixed with something, with all that good curly hair



I'm going to texlax mine as well while the getting is good.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Thats EXACTLY what he did!
> 
> He wouldnt accept the fact that I'm black, so just so he would shut up I told him I was Chinese, ect....



Alright now. Your new name is BlasianLady.


----------



## joib (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> You mean the black men/our men be disappointed.



You know what, now that I think back it was black men that was disappointedwallbash:. Girl you might have started another thread.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Alright now. Your new name is BlasianLady.


NorweiganLady


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> NorweiganLady



CauBlaAsianLady


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I'm going to texlax mine as well while the getting is good.


 

You can't steal my spanish look! wutchutalkin' bou't............ I guess I have to paint a mole in the middle of my forehead and just be Indian.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> CauBlaAsianLady


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 20, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> full SL is long hair to me... on anyone


 
*sucks teeth loudly and rolls eyes at Sylver*

J/K....maybe... I'm hating on your length right now...

Ya'll still didn't answer my question...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 20, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> You can't steal my spanish look! wutchutalkin' bou't............ I guess I have to paint a mole in the middle of my forehead and just be Indian.


 .....


----------



## joib (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> CauBlaAsianLady



I am still on the floor laughing.


----------



## msa (Oct 20, 2008)

I wish I could pass for something...I wonder how long my hair would have to be?

Maybe I could pull off indigenous honduran or something...


----------



## writtenthought (Oct 20, 2008)

nappystorm said:


> Smoke a lil something something and you can do Asian


 Too funny!


----------



## Napp (Oct 20, 2008)

yall crazy


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 20, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> CauBlaAsianLady


There ya go!!!



I have arrived!!!


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 20, 2008)

Napp said:


> yall crazy



ooooo girl yo hair is purrrrrty! Whatchu mixed wit?


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 20, 2008)

I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 20, 2008)

Ya'll a mess.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Oct 20, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.


----------



## joib (Oct 20, 2008)

msa said:


> I wish I could pass for something...I wonder how long my hair would have to be?
> 
> Maybe I could pull off indigenous honduran or something...



Girl what are you talking about. I could arm wrestle you for your beautiful creamy chocolate complexion right now ( yeah, Im hating on you). I see you are from cali too- you better watch your back.


----------



## Tee (Oct 20, 2008)

nappystorm said:


> Smoke a lil something something and you can do Asian


This really did make me Laugh Out Loud!


----------



## joib (Oct 20, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.



See you all are making my side hurt.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 20, 2008)

msa said:


> I wish I could pass for something...I wonder how long my hair would have to be?
> 
> Maybe I could pull off indigenous honduran or something...



You can say you're from Brazil. That's real exotic and I'm Whipz your slutty 1/8 Portugeuse and black sister from Argentina.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Oct 21, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.





LOL. I'm dead after that one.


----------



## msa (Oct 21, 2008)

joib said:


> Girl what are you talking about. I could arm wrestle you for your beautiful creamy chocolate complexion right now ( yeah, Im hating on you). I see you are from cali too- you better watch your back.



Now you know I need long hair to balance out the curse of blackness I have been stricken with...so gimme yours



WhipEffectz1 said:


> You can say you're from Brazil. That's real exotic and I'm Whipz your slutty 1/8 Portugeuse and black sister from Argentina.




Oooo good idea. You think I'll get a Brazilian booty too? I could use that...


----------



## soulie (Oct 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Now you know I need long hair to balance out the curse of blackness I have been stricken with...so gimme yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naw but you can get a Brazilian wax without hollering.....


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Now you know I need long hair to balance out the curse of blackness I have been stricken with...so gimme yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, we can get that too and then turn some tricks to make it back to the States.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Now you know I need long hair to balance out the curse of blackness I have been stricken with...so gimme yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're black! What do you need a Brazilian booty for...


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 21, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> You're black! What do you need a Brazilian booty for...



We're going for the Jessica Rabbit look so we can get into videos and get a deal like Superhead.


----------



## joib (Oct 21, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> You can say you're from Brazil. That's real exotic and I'm Whipz your slutty 1/8 Portugeuse and black sister from Argentina.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Oct 21, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> You're black! What do you need a Brazilian booty for...



 I don't think someone got the memo when they were passing out booties for black baby girls because I need about 3 or 4 of those booty surgeries to even look like I might own one. All I have is gristle.


----------



## joib (Oct 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Now you know I need long hair to balance out the curse of blackness I have been stricken with...so gimme yours
> 
> I will trade you- my hair for your complexion. AND I DON"T TAKE REFUNDS
> So when it misbehaves on you don't come looking for me.


----------



## Kalani (Oct 21, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.



 Omygosh, my sides!! 

This thread has me in tears!


----------



## msa (Oct 21, 2008)

soulie said:


> Naw but you can get a Brazilian wax without hollering.....



I'll still holler, just in another language. 



WhipEffectz1 said:


> Yeah, we can get that too and then turn some tricks to make it back to the States.



We can charge people with long hair fetishes more!



LunadeMiel said:


> You're black! What do you need a Brazilian booty for...



Can't never have too much booty, that's what I always say.



WhipEffectz1 said:


> We're going for the Jessica Rabbit look so we can get into videos and get a deal like Superhead.



And then get us a white man!! White man and long hair you won't be able to tell me NUTHIN!



Digital Tempest said:


> I don't think someone got the memo when they were passing out booties for black baby girls because I need about 3 or 4 of those booty surgeries to even look like I might own one. All I have is gristle.



Thank you. They be skipping folks.



joib said:


> msa said:
> 
> 
> > Now you know I need long hair to balance out the curse of blackness I have been stricken with...so gimme yours
> ...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 21, 2008)

Digital Tempest said:


> I don't think someone got the memo when they were passing out booties for black baby girls because I need about 3 or 4 of those booty surgeries to even look like I might own one. All I have is gristle.


 
I hereby revoke your black card. You and msa can go be mixed...


----------



## msa (Oct 21, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> I hereby revoke your black card. You and msa can go be mixed...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow. ......


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 21, 2008)

msa said:


> I'll still holler, just in another language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Digital Tempest (Oct 21, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> I hereby revoke your black card. You and msa can go be mixed...





Fine, be that way....


----------



## jerjer29 (Oct 21, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> This is so true especially if you have somewhat exotic features. Boy, I had that Somoan hair in my head with all that texture I got everything other than full fledged black. Black men were the worst.



lol i'm sure if your hair is long enough, they will make something average about you into something exotic. 

I'm sure they'll be like "yea i noticed u had a kind of slant in your eyes, like maybe you were asian or egyptian, right?"


----------



## XXXtacy (Oct 21, 2008)

I just took my weave out and wearing my hair out. It's looking like a cross between Pam Grier's afro and Golden Brook's weave.  

Because of my length and complexion, people are saying I've never seen an African with such long hair, You must be ........ Dominican, Honduran or Guyanese. 

If I say I am black, people will say, I have never seen an afro weave before. As long as they dont pull, yank or run their fingers through my hair, I am ok with whatever they think I am.


----------



## msa (Oct 21, 2008)

XXXtacy said:


> Because of my length and complexion, people are saying I've never seen an African with such long hair, You must be ........ Dominican, *Honduran* or Guyanese.




See I knew I could pass for Honduran


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 21, 2008)

jerjer29 said:


> lol i'm sure if your hair is long enough, they will make something average about you into something exotic.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be like "yea i noticed u had a kind of slant in your eyes, like maybe you were asian or egyptian, right?"



Its like they be hopinggggggggggg and prayinggggggggggggggg. So they go back and tell their friends, "Man looka here, I met this girl from da islands."


----------



## jerjer29 (Oct 21, 2008)

msa said:


> See I knew I could pass for Honduran



couldn't you pass for a lot of stuff still though? i've seen dark complected mexicans, cubans, and such.


----------



## msa (Oct 21, 2008)

jerjer29 said:


> couldn't you pass for a lot of stuff still though? i've seen dark complected mexicans, cubans, and such.



Some people wanna pass for white, I wanna pass for Honduran. It's wayyyy more exotic than mexican or cuban, duh.


----------



## Miamori (Oct 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Some people wanna pass for white, I wanna pass for Honduran. It's wayyyy more exotic than mexican or cuban, duh.



Girl, slap those pretty braids you had back in, and I think you could go with Brazilian.


----------



## msa (Oct 21, 2008)

Miamori said:


> Girl, slap those pretty braids you had back in, and I think you could go with Brazilian.




If I put the braids back in then I won't have edges anymore and I don't want to be a stereotypical black woman, I wanna be mixeded.

Being Brazilian does have it's advantages though...I would finally be able to understand what people in Somerville were saying...and I would have a reason to go to soccer games...


----------



## Paradox (Oct 21, 2008)

I love how witty everyone is


----------



## MissNina (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Mena (Oct 21, 2008)

omg thanks for the laugh ladies!


----------



## truequeen06 (Oct 21, 2008)

I already have black people thinking I'm mixed.  

Next step: Take over the world and have all the other races think I'm mixed with their ancestry as well.


----------



## jahzyira (Oct 21, 2008)

wow!!!!!! this thread is priceless


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 21, 2008)

Just don't grow it TOO long or little old puerto rican ladies will start talking to you in Spanish LOL


----------



## blasianbeauty (Oct 21, 2008)

Digital Tempest said:


> That's the length you get to say that *you're 1/16th Puerto Rican because your mama's sister's cousin's daddy's grandmother's second husband was Puerto Rican.*


       And the sad thing is, people do this.


----------



## Nola Darling (Oct 21, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Agreed. *My eyes are very slanted and sort of tight, so i can believe them asking based on that, but not my hair.
> *
> You only need SL or longer to be mixed with Indian though  and have a little red in your skin color.



Which is retarded since ALOT of people of African heritage have these attributes...but somehow slanted eyes translate to Asian Whatever...I have slanted eyes and I sure as hell don't look Asian. I have EYE LIDS. Thank Jebus!!!

Oh yeah....Wow this thread blew up! LOL!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh Lord you ladies are something else. I have nothing but love for y'all. Y'all just made my day, thanks Msfadu for starting this topic


----------



## anon123 (Oct 21, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Mid back will get you certified black girl mixed with something.I'm glad the star system isn't up because they would've beat this thread up with them.



I know, I was like "1 star thread!"   This thread is too silly.  No one's ever suggested I was mixed with anything except maybe half  black and half negro.  I might have also been part African.  If my afro got exceptionally big, do you think that would do the trick?  Or do I have to straighten it?  I don't know how well this texture would be able to convince anyone I was part anything.  Except maybe part Ghanain, part Ivorian, part Nigerian, part Senegalese, maybe part Angolan.

Funny thing is, I'm pretty sure I _am_ part white, like most AAs.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Oct 21, 2008)

Y'all made my morning. I'm at my desk at work trying to hold in my laughter. I need to stop by here during the night more often! 

(But of course, when I saw the thread title I was like, WTH???  - glad I came in to read it)


----------



## malachi74 (Oct 21, 2008)

y'all are crazy


----------



## BklynHeart (Oct 21, 2008)

*whew*


----------



## GodsGrace (Oct 21, 2008)

When I first read the title I was so confused, now I know y'all just crazy!


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## kurlybella (Oct 21, 2008)

lmao at this thread!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 21, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Just don't grow it TOO long or little old *puerto rican ladies will start talking to you in Spanish* LOL


 
This is the truth~ It happens to me all the time~

I was nervous at this thread at first. Read the title and was like  somebody bout to get it.  But I swear yall are crazy


----------



## wannabelong (Oct 21, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.


 

LMAO!!!  You made me cry with laughter!!!!


----------



## msa (Oct 21, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I know, I was like "1 star thread!"   This thread is too silly.  No one's ever suggested I was mixed with anything except maybe half  black and half negro.  I might have also been part African.  *If my afro got exceptionally big, do you think that would do the trick?  Or do I have to straighten it?*  I don't know how well this texture would be able to convince anyone I was part anything.  Except maybe part Ghanain, part Ivorian, part Nigerian, part Senegalese, maybe part Angolan.
> 
> Funny thing is, I'm pretty sure I _am_ part white, like most AAs.



Of course you have to straighten it. You know there are no mixed people anywhere in the world with kinky hair. 

Now once you straighten it...you could probably pull off Middle-Eastern at least.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 21, 2008)

So, I guess having Indian in the family is no longer mixed enough.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 21, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Y'all made my morning. I'm at my desk at work trying to hold in my laughter. I need to stop by here during the night more often!
> 
> (But of course, when I saw the thread title I was like, WTH???  - glad I came in to read it)




 

Ya'll _*stupid*_.     

I was worried for a second, but man - ya'll are sillllyyyy!!!


----------



## Candygirl (Oct 21, 2008)

seximami said:


> this thread is so



You and your baby are so cute!


----------



## Kurly K (Oct 21, 2008)

lol ive gotten it all...at all lengths i think its these chinky eyes


----------



## aribell (Oct 21, 2008)

missfadu said:


> Which is retarded since ALOT of people of African heritage have these attributes...but somehow slanted eyes translate to Asian Whatever...I have slanted eyes and I sure as hell don't look Asian. I have EYE LIDS. Thank Jebus!!!
> 
> Oh yeah....Wow this thread blew up! LOL!!!


 
Really now.  If you look at all these native African models, they have really "exotic" features, too.  My grandmother actually is a Cherokee Indian, but all this makes me wanna grow my hair down my back just so I can throw on a T-shirt that says "Proud to be BLACK."  Ladies, we really need to reclaim the beauty standard.  They don't think a genuinely black woman can be beautiful.







Look at those "slanty eyes"!


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 21, 2008)

nappystorm said:


> Smoke a lil something something and you can do Asian


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 21, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.


 
You...are....stupid..

Especially since you can cut your hand on mine.  I'd have to texlax that to get away with any kind of lie.


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 21, 2008)

hilarious


----------



## The Girl (Oct 21, 2008)

Y'all have lost Y'all D^&n minds....wowo I was so worried then I got past page 1.  Wow,funny as all get out but wow.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 21, 2008)

DANG did i miss something AGAIN??


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 21, 2008)

Too funny and yet sad that the perception of longer hair is associated with races other than ours.  Wadupwiddat?


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 21, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Really now. If you look at all these native African models, they have really "exotic" features, too. *My grandmother actually is a Cherokee Indian, but all this makes me wanna grow my hair down my back just so I can throw on a T-shirt that says "Proud to be BLACK." Ladies, we really need to reclaim the beauty standard. They don't think a genuinely black woman can be beautiful.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I so agree with you. My grandmother was Cherokee also, and even though I have that "exotic" look I still consider myself black.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 21, 2008)

I have *always* gotten the, "Are you mixed?" question.  I still do.  Daily.  I have what many have termed "exotic - European" features (?) , but then when I think about it, I think most African-descent women do...my family is of Creole descent via Louisiana and many times I am asked if I'm Dominican, Indian, Ethiopian, Half-Asian, Half-Jewish, some-_thing_ other than 100% Pure African.  When I respond that I'm not mixed, many questioners go digging around in my ethnic background until they pull up some ethnicity that they feel justifies their question...a sad comment on our culture...when will it end?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 21, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I know, I was like "1 star thread!"  This thread is too silly. *No one's ever suggested I was mixed with anything except maybe half black and half negro.* I might have also been part African. If my afro got exceptionally big, do you think that would do the trick? Or do I have to straighten it? I don't know how well this texture would be able to convince anyone I was part anything. Except maybe part Ghanain, part Ivorian, part Nigerian, part Senegalese, maybe part Angolan.
> 
> Funny thing is, I'm pretty sure I _am_ part white, like most AAs.


 
 OMG


----------



## Juliagizzle (Oct 21, 2008)

this thread was hilarious.... nuff said lol

I remember on oprah .... (i need to stop remembering things only from oprah rofl) this man had thees photo generations done of people to see what they looked like in a different race. He said said really all humans are 99 pecent the same (something like that i think) I believe that ...we all came from the same two people.... races are just the human nature section and classify people. So really we can be anything we want, we're all the human race. So if ya wake up one day and wanna be jamaican/hawiian or an asian /puerto rican the next thats fine. Just don't do it too much or people will think you're schizo


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 22, 2008)

Not trying to toot my own horn but I get this now anyway-actually always have. But now folks are mistaking me for a Latina instead of a Black girl with a little bit of cream and red man in her. I don't know why-I don't speak Spanish and I don't have ANY Latin ancestors-that I know of. Oh well, it's a compliment to me. But I guess since people go there with me on this now, when I meet my ultimate goal, which is tailbone straight/WL curly, Higher Power forbid I wear my hair straight folks will think I'm a fullblood Native American!!!

If that will give me the hook up on free fry bread, I'm down!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 22, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> So, I guess having Indian in the family is no longer mixed enough.


 

Dang, when did that happen?? I guess I'm screwed then!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 22, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I have *always* gotten the, "Are you mixed?" question. I still do. Daily. I have what many have termed "exotic - European" features (?) , but then when I think about it, I think most African-descent women do...my family is of Creole descent via Louisiana and many times I am asked if I'm Dominican, Indian, Ethiopian, Half-Asian, Half-Jewish, some-_thing_ other than 100% Pure African. When I respond that I'm not mixed, many questioners go digging around in my ethnic background until they pull up some ethnicity that they feel justifies their question...a sad comment on our culture...when will it end?


 

Uhh...I hate to say this, but I don't think it will. It's just how people think. Which is why I embrace all parts of my heritage and let people think and say what they want. They will anyway. I pick and choose my battles and that ain't one of them.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.


 

That's just nasty! Like I wanna be thinking about your pubes for the rest of the day.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> You're black! What do you need a Brazilian booty for...


 
Whatchacry'nbout.  Not everyone is fortunate to have a booty the size of a dump truck. Stick a basketball in them pants and carry on. I hope no one mistakes her for a donkey and trys to go for a ride. Getyup!


----------



## yuriko (Oct 22, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> I so agree with you. My grandmother was Cherokee also, and even though I have that "exotic" look I still consider myself black.


As a black african, I must admit a lot of people do have these so called "exotic features". My mom, and brothers all have slanty eyes, and no one ever thought they were mixed. Contrary to popular belief, you really cant always guess just by looking


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I have *always* gotten the, "Are you mixed?" question. I still do. Daily. I have what many have termed "exotic - European" features (?) , but then when I think about it, I think most African-descent women do...my family is of Creole descent via Louisiana and many times I am asked if I'm Dominican, Indian, Ethiopian, Half-Asian, Half-Jewish, some-_thing_ other than 100% Pure African. When I respond that I'm not mixed, many questioners go digging around in my ethnic background until they pull up some ethnicity that they feel justifies their question...a sad comment on our culture...when will it end?


 
But the thing is that many black folks look for that european or other. I've seen them searching DEEP like they prayed on it.  Like, "Please let them be some Cherokee in there somewhere. PLEASSSSEE. Cuz you know cousin Nimzie had that long wavy hair and high cheek bones." Not saying that there is anything wrong with genaology and searching your background. I recommend that everyone get a DNA gene test to see where your people from both sides originated.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Not trying to toot my own horn but I get this now anyway-actually always have. But now folks are mistaking me for a Latina instead of a Black girl with a little bit of cream and red man in her. I don't know why-I don't speak Spanish and I don't have ANY Latin ancestors-that I know of. Oh well, it's a compliment to me. But I guess since people go there with me on this now, when I meet my ultimate goal, which is tailbone straight/WL curly, *Higher Power forbid I wear my hair straight folks will think I'm a fullblood Native American!!!*
> 
> If that will give me the hook up on free fry bread, I'm down!!


 
 That's funny considering that everyone else might mistake you for fullblooded Native American except Native Americans. They will think you are Puerto Rican and Puerto Ricans will think you're a Mexican/Nigerian.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> I so agree with you. My grandmother was Cherokee also, and even though I have that "exotic" look I still consider myself black.


 
When did Black stop being exotic? Have we lost our appeal? Are we overexposed like Britney Spear's hooha?  What has happened?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Dang, when did that happen?? I guess I'm screwed then!


 
Yeah we all are. A lot of good it did us, I have yet to see many of us running around with knee length hair. Help a sista out.


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 22, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> That's just nasty! Like I wanna be thinking about your pubes for the rest of the day.


 
You know you want that good pubic hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

march87 said:


> You know you want that good pubic hair.


 

I'm sorry your siggy is scarier than pubic hair sporting lent balls! This will downright give me nightmares. You have truely captured the likeness of this poor pathetic creature.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 22, 2008)

march87 said:


> You know you want that good pubic hair.



OMG YOUR SIGNATURE SCARED THE POOP OUT OF ME!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 22, 2008)

MsFadu stop it!


----------



## yuriko (Oct 22, 2008)

that signature really creeps me out too, gosh


----------



## snowbal2200 (Oct 22, 2008)

that siggy gave me a headache.  It is really creepy.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for this thread. I honestly dont believe this phenomena happens as much as folks claim it does.


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 22, 2008)

hairsothick said:


> Make sure you do braidouts to add a lil spanish wave to it. That'll fool'em for sure! Omg I love LHCF!


 
When this dude TOLD me I was 'mulatto' (and I quote) I had to check my birth certificate once mo' 'gain.

braidouts...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 22, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> So, I guess having Indian in the family is no longer mixed enough.


 
You're gonna need to come stronger than that. Soon we'll need to have ET genes to be considered exotic....


----------



## lovinmylocs (Oct 22, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> You ladies are too funny. The funniest thing is that I don't think it will take too much for you to make people think you're part Hispanic. All they have to see is healthy, swangin' hair and then you say "Hola" and trust me, they're thinkin' it .
> 
> P.S. I can vouch for that because my hair isn't even BSL yet and already people ask me "Are you Puerto Rican/Dominican?"  All because of a little hair, lol.


 
LOL - too funny


----------



## SouthernTease (Oct 22, 2008)

OP can't wait until she's APL so people can think she's mixed
and I can't wait until I'm APL so I can tell people I'm BLACK!!!
Just BLACK nothing else... so that one day it's no longer a myth
that Black women can grow long hair...

maybe that's TOO HEAVY for this thread...
but that's what I was saying...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is still going....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thank you for this thread. I honestly dont believe this phenomena happens as much as folks claim it does.


 
You know you mixed....don't even try it....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> Sarcasm goes over most people's heads.


 
You just now reading this thread?  I wrote that the other nite


----------



## Bint Yusef (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know you mixed....don't even try it....


That's beside the point Im trying to make here..


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 22, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thank you for this thread. I honestly dont believe this phenomena happens as much as folks claim it does.



IT-fricking-A

I didn't wanna post.I've just been sitting back and enjoying the funnies,but people be on here faking the funk

This thread is on point!

Also,i'm not lying when i say that I'm not experienced in looking at people and telling if they're bi-racial.Where are people meeting these mixed-offspring experts?

EDIT:I'm also adding this to my funniest thread ever list
Y'all tickle me!!


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 22, 2008)

ya'll are too silly.


----------



## Nola Darling (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, too heavy But I get where you're coming from.



SouthernTease said:


> OP can't wait until she's APL so people can think she's mixed
> and I can't wait until I'm APL so I can tell people I'm BLACK!!!
> Just BLACK nothing else... so that one day it's no longer a myth
> that Black women can grow long hair...
> ...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 22, 2008)

jasmine was here


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Oct 22, 2008)

Y'all got black issues...


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 22, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> You can't steal my spanish look! wutchutalkin' bou't............ I guess I have to paint a mole in the middle of my forehead and just be Indian.


 

LOL my cousin did that everyday for like 6 months.  Black men were loving it.  It was so hilarious.


----------



## Sindeee (Oct 22, 2008)

missfadu said:


> Awe man...I need to get to sleep...I'm over here postin stupid threads. Peace yall.




Ok  so it's safe for me to say that there is something really off about this thread?


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## lovinmylocs (Oct 22, 2008)

Digital Tempest said:


> I don't think someone got the memo when they were passing out booties for black baby girls because I need about 3 or 4 of those booty surgeries to even look like I might own one. All I have is gristle.


 


LOL then we but be sistas seperated at birth cause I don't have no booty either.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 22, 2008)

msa said:


> Being Brazilian does have it's advantages though...I would finally be able to understand what people in Somerville were saying...and I would have a reason to go to soccer games...



Ahahaha!!! I live near Sommerville. They have such cute illegal immigrants!  Maybe you can start with Cape Verdean then work your way up to Brazilian as your hair grows. Reach for the sky, classic length=Portuguese!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Oct 22, 2008)

I am often mistaken for Tibetan or Aboriginal.  Aboriginies got that GOOD GRADE.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope I don't have nightmares tonight.  




CurlyMoo said:


> I'm sorry your siggy is scarier than pubic hair sporting lent balls! This will downright give me nightmares. You have truely captured the likeness of this poor pathetic creature.


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 22, 2008)

I looked at the title and thought u were dead arse...good one


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Oct 22, 2008)

ooooh can i be mixed too?

ooh i wanna be 
indian,cambodian,italian,brazilian, east indian, guyanese, scottish, polynesian, hawaiian, tai, korean, and ummmmm arab...  
OH
and a quarter blk... booty gotta come from some place!

and i got chinky eyes too!!! 

i got it in da bag! 


lol yall sum fools!


----------



## cocoaluv (Oct 22, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> LOL then we but be sistas seperated at birth cause I don't have no booty either.


Well I'm another long lost sister because ALL I have are boobs.  I have nada in the back and I always look like I'm about to tip forward


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> That's beside the point Im trying to make here..


I know what you were saying, Bint...., just playin wit ya...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 22, 2008)

DEATH.

uhm...i went to brazil last year...so that's what imma claim. too bad none of those portuguese lessons stuck.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 23, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I have *always* gotten the, "Are you mixed?" question. I still do. Daily. I have what many have termed "exotic - European" features (?) , but then when I think about it, I think most African-descent women do...my family is of Creole descent via Louisiana and many times I am asked if I'm Dominican, Indian, Ethiopian, Half-Asian, Half-Jewish, some-_thing_ other than 100% Pure African. *When I respond that I'm not mixed, many questioners go digging around in my ethnic background until they pull up some ethnicity that they feel justifies their question...a sad comment on our culture...when will it end?*


 
I agree!!



envivany said:


> As a black african, I must admit a lot of people do have these so called "exotic features". My mom, and brothers all have slanty eyes, and no one ever thought they were mixed. *Contrary to popular belief, you really cant always guess just by looking*


 
 My point~



CurlyMoo said:


> When did Black stop being exotic? Have we lost our appeal? Are we overexposed like Britney Spear's hooha?  What has happened?


 
It didn't stop being exotic. But I'm just speaking that people stereotype that to be exotic means to be mixed with something. When being just black is exotic in itself~


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I'm APL and I'm white. I was just fooling ya'll. I go to the tanning bed 3x a week faithfully. I'm a wigger.


----------



## Nya33 (Oct 23, 2008)

Gosh well I hope I DO reach APL!! 
People won't ask if i'm mixed they will just come up and try to pull that hair off my head!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 23, 2008)

Where i work....the spanish customers think i can speak spanish because they think i'm dominican....nope!!! Just Cheerokee!! And Black of course.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 18, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Well I'm APL and I'm white. I was just fooling ya'll. I go to the tanning bed 3x a week faithfully. I'm a wigger.



LMAO! The new balance sneakers and the obsession with organic food was a dead giveaway!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Nov 18, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Well I'm APL and I'm white. I was just fooling ya'll. I go to the tanning bed 3x a week faithfully. I'm a wigger.


You are in time out!!!!!


----------



## brandy (Nov 19, 2008)

Ha Ha haaaa!!!. So funny!!


----------



## brandy (Nov 19, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


>


----------



## brandy (Nov 19, 2008)

march87 said:


> I have silky, long pubic hair because I am 1/1000 Blacktoe Indian.


 
Yeah! I have straight silky eyebrows and long lashes because I am 1/500 white


----------



## jerjer29 (Jan 21, 2009)

missfadu said:


> Which is retarded since ALOT of people of African heritage have these attributes...but somehow slanted eyes translate to Asian Whatever...I have slanted eyes and I sure as hell don't look Asian. I have EYE LIDS. Thank Jebus!!!
> 
> Oh yeah....Wow this thread blew up! LOL!!!



this post is SO OLD lol but i was lookin at the comments. black and asian people have A LOT of the same features, unabridged noses, almond eyes, look at people like Amerie who are asian and black, you can't even tell really that she's mixed because so many asian features black people can have too. The same goes with anyone i've known who's black and asian, it's hard to tear apart what those black or asian features are sometimes, and which side you got them from because both sides have similar features.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 21, 2009)

I love this thread. Its one of my favorites.


----------



## Crissi (Jan 21, 2009)

jerjer29 said:


> this post is SO OLD lol but i was lookin at the comments. black and asian people have A LOT of the same features, unabridged noses, almond eyes, *look at people like Amerie who are asian and black, you can't even tell really that she's mixed* because so many asian features black people can have too. The same goes with anyone i've known who's black and asian, it's hard to tear apart what those black or asian features are sometimes, and which side you got them from because both sides have similar features.



Thats so true, i did not know she was mixed. I thought she was just black until i heard otherwise! I thought it was just me who thought that!...


----------



## Faith (Jan 22, 2009)

missfadu said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???



I gotta say this has been the funniest post I have read in ages...thanks 
You all have me LMAO in here...


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jan 22, 2009)

Digital Tempest said:


> That's the length you get to say that you're 1/16th Puerto Rican because your mama's sister's cousin's daddy's grandmother's second husband was Puerto Rican.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 22, 2009)

*RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*

As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.

Naturals! Listen up! You have to define those curls just right. You don't have to have much hair at all, as long as you keep up with the coconut/lime, caramel, and henna treatments--your curls will scream PART BLACKFOOT!

Lastly, if you want to go the Indian route, make sure you choose the right tribe. Lighter skin ladies can choose Cherokee, but if you are dark make sure you choose a darker Indian tribe. Mixing up tribes can be embarrassing. Make sure you have a good story to account for a wide nose and full lips if the face isn't as "exotic" as the hair. It helps if inquiring parties have never seen your parents, one must keep the "mixed" or "not black" parent in hiding, people will question your "mixedness" even more if your parents looks like Fantasia and Djimon Honsou. For Example: My father is [insert darker Indian tribe here]--but my mother is mostly of the Alek Wek variety. See, you get your facial features from your African side, but your father isn't black at all, so CONGRATS you're mixed!


Stay tuned for Part II: What to do about the childhood pictures that show you and your Ms. Ciely braids from 3rd grade.

and Part III: What to do about the future children


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jan 22, 2009)

and  @ your whole post 



redRiot said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 22, 2009)

pure comedy!!





redRiot said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christina Dior (Jan 22, 2009)

redRiot said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...


 I will be sure to use this girl lmao whats funny is people actually do this and have it down to a science


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 22, 2009)

Christina Dior said:


> I will be sure to use this girl lmao whats funny is people actually do this and have it down to a science


 
Now you know once YOU hit butt length YOU can pass for ANYTHING!


----------



## anon123 (Jan 22, 2009)

redRiot said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> 
> Naturals! Listen up! You have to define those curls just right. You don't have to have much hair at all, as long as you keep up with the coconut/lime, caramel, and henna treatments--your curls will scream PART BLACKFOOT!



Dear RedRiot,

I am natural 4b.  I have tried defining the curl but have not been successful.  At least, if my curl was defined, it was so tiny that neither I nor anyone else without the aid of a magnifying glass would be able to tell.  Do you have any advice for me to pass as part non-"nigro"?

Signed,

NoCurlsinChicago


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 22, 2009)

redRiot said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...


 
  
LMAO!!!!


----------



## seashell (Jan 22, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Gosh well I hope I DO reach APL!!
> People won't ask if i'm mixed *they will just come up and try to pull that hair off my head!! *


----------



## jazzyto (Jan 22, 2009)

too funny!


----------



## HeyItsHoney (Jan 22, 2009)

This has to be one of the most entertaining threads I've read in a while!

Y'all know what's funny? The entire time growing up, I thought I was mixed   because I was the lightest person in my family.  I got teased by my teenage uncles and cousins. They would call me "yellagirl" and tell me my daddy was a white man  . My mom had nothing to say about him because he dissapeared before I was born.

When I was 26 I met my long-lost daddy and realized I wasn't. He's just a regular black sorry negro....lol


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Dear RedRiot,
> 
> I am natural 4b.  I have tried defining the curl but have not been successful.  At least, if my curl was defined, it was so tiny that neither I nor anyone else without the aid of a magnifying glass would be able to tell.  Do you have any advice for me to pass as part non-"nigro"?
> 
> ...



Dear NoCurlsinChicago,
A braidout is an excellent way to make that passing journey a little easier. If you can commit to wearing braidouts 24/7, people will think your hair is naturally wavy. There is also the option of a texturizer, remember: once you tell people you are mixed, they will automatically believe that the 2b hair sitting on your head is your natural texture. If you decide to go the braidout path, claiming half Egyptian will earn you the nickname "Cleopatra" and it's exotic enough for us black folks. Throw in some native Hawaiian and a dash of Peruvian and black mens gonna lose their minds. The texturizer will guarantee that you can claim at least 1/2 Indian, and that Indian blood is pure gold around these parts.

Now, if you go the braidout path and get caught in the rain...don't fret. Just tell folks that your new "afro" is a lacefront wig. Remember, mixed folks don't have 4a/b hair naturally  That's unheard of! ...if they seem a little scared and confused--it's a normal reaction, pat them on the back and reassure them that you are still mixed, but exploring your black side with the wig. Scold them for thinking otherwise. How dare they question your mixedness? :gunner7:Are they jealous? Of course they are! Make sure that braidout is extra shiny the next day and swing it in those hatin' *****s faces. You can't help you're mixed! hmph!


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 22, 2009)

HeyItsHoney said:


> This has to be one of the most entertaining threads I've read in a while!
> 
> Y'all know what's funny? The entire time growing up, I thought I was mixed   because I was the lightest person in my family.  I got teased by my teenage uncles and cousins. They would call me "yellagirl" and tell me my daddy was a white man  . My mom had nothing to say about him because he dissapeared before I was born.
> 
> When I was 26 I met my long-lost daddy and realized I wasn't. He's just a regular black sorry negro....lol



Girl don't feel bad. My momma told me my daddy was Lionel Ritchie!  How I wished that was true when it came to paying my college tuition.


----------



## Noryette (Jan 23, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Dear NoCurlsinChicago,
> A braidout is an excellent way to make that passing journey a little easier. If you can commit to wearing braidouts 24/7, people will think your hair is naturally wavy. There is also the option of a texturizer, remember: once you tell people you are mixed, they will automatically believe that the 2b hair sitting on your head is your natural texture. If you decide to go the braidout path, claiming half Egyptian will earn you the nickname "Cleopatra" and it's exotic enough for us black folks. Throw in some native Hawaiian and a dash of Peruvian and black mens gonna lose their minds. The texturizer will guarantee that you can claim at least 1/2 Indian, and that Indian blood is pure gold around these parts.
> 
> Now, if you go the braidout path and get caught in the rain...don't fret. Just tell folks that your new "afro" is a lacefront wig. Remember, mixed folks don't have 4a/b hair naturally  That's unheard of! ...if they seem a little scared and confused--it's a normal reaction, pat them on the back and reassure them that you are still mixed, but exploring your black side with the wig. Scold them for thinking otherwise. How dare they question your mixedness? :gunner7:Are they jealous? Of course they are! Make sure that braidout is extra shiny the next day and swing it in those hatin' *****s faces. You can't help you're mixed! hmph!



Just when I thought your previous post was hilarious, this one literally left me in tears...and here I thought this thread was gonna make me mad . Now I'm gonna go look in the mirror and see what I can do to pass for non- "nigro"


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 23, 2009)

joib said:


> I think it depends on your location. Nobody ask that question in Cali but as soon as I step foot in a store in the Bronx people just start assuming . The funny think is people seem disappointed when I'm not. Oh well.



I agree with you on this.  Leave it to Cali to have the chocolate brown women with the 2a hair.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 23, 2009)

redRiot said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  *Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.*
> 
> ...


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 23, 2009)

LunadeMiel said:


> You're gonna need to come stronger than that. Soon we'll need to have ET genes to be considered exotic....




Next time someone asks one of us the mixed/exotic question lets try to come up with the most far-fetched thing we can think of...

...oh me, I'm 1/2 Uzbekistani and 1/2 Icelandic 

when they start looking at you crazy say, "you seemed like you'd be disappointed to hear that I'm Black".  That'll get 'em backpedaling


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 23, 2009)

Red Riot... you're KILLING me!! 

*dog looks at me crazy cuz I'm laughing out loud*


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd forgotten about this thread. It is hilarious!!! Redriot and mwedzi please stop.

I need to start looking in the mirror to find my "mixture". People think I'm from the islands already so I could pass for Cape Verdean.

Dear Redriot,

What else can I do to bring out my "indian" features. My eyes aren't slanty but my nose isn't too broad and flat but it's not so pointy either. My hair is in braids right now but imma pull those suckas out as soon as you give me a response.

Thanks,
Tribeless "injunigro"


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 23, 2009)

missfadu said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???


 
OOOOH Missfadu i'm so mad at you.
I saw the thread title and was going to just SMH and roll past it but I saw it was started by you!! I was like NOOOOOOOOOO not you tooo!!!  But I get in and now I'm

So thank you.
But I'm still mad at you!


----------



## Seven7 (Jan 23, 2009)

missfadu said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???


 

WOW!!


----------



## honeisos (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL   A MESS ! lol


----------



## Kalani (Jan 23, 2009)

redRiot said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. *LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges*!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...



    :


----------



## AshMoBev (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG!!! this thread is funny! Yall made my day!


----------



## Hairsofab (Jan 23, 2009)

lol at this whole thread!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 23, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Dear NoCurlsinChicago,
> A braidout is an excellent way to make that passing journey a little easier. If you can commit to wearing braidouts 24/7, people will think your hair is naturally wavy. There is also the option of a texturizer, remember: once you tell people you are mixed, they will automatically believe that the 2b hair sitting on your head is your natural texture. If you decide to go the braidout path, claiming half Egyptian will earn you the nickname "Cleopatra" and it's exotic enough for us black folks. Throw in some native Hawaiian and a dash of Peruvian and black mens gonna lose their minds. The texturizer will guarantee that you can claim at least 1/2 Indian, and that Indian blood is pure gold around these parts.
> 
> Now, if you go the braidout path and get caught in the rain...don't fret. Just tell folks that your new "afro" is a lacefront wig. Remember, mixed folks don't have 4a/b hair naturally  That's unheard of! ...if they seem a little scared and confused--it's a normal reaction, pat them on the back and reassure them that you are still mixed, but exploring your black side with the wig. Scold them for thinking otherwise. How dare they question your mixedness? :gunner7:Are they jealous? Of course they are! Make sure that braidout is extra shiny the next day and swing it in those hatin' *****s faces. *You can't help you're mixed! hmph!*



OMG!!!! I don't know why the HMPH at the end has me in tears


----------



## naturalgurl (Jan 23, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Dear NoCurlsinChicago,
> A braidout is an excellent way to make that passing journey a little easier. If you can commit to wearing braidouts 24/7, people will think your hair is naturally wavy. There is also the option of a texturizer, remember: once you tell people you are mixed, they will automatically believe that the 2b hair sitting on your head is your natural texture. If you decide to go the braidout path, claiming half Egyptian will earn you the nickname "Cleopatra" and it's exotic enough for us black folks. Throw in some native Hawaiian and a dash of Peruvian and black mens gonna lose their minds. The texturizer will guarantee that you can claim at least 1/2 Indian, and that Indian blood is pure gold around these parts.
> 
> Now, if you go the braidout path and get caught in the rain...don't fret. *Just tell folks that your new "afro" is a lacefront wig*. Remember, mixed folks don't have 4a/b hair naturally  That's unheard of! ...if they seem a little scared and confused--it's a normal reaction, pat them on the back and reassure them that you are still mixed, *but exploring your black side with the wig.* Scold them for thinking otherwise. How dare they question your mixedness? :gunner7:Are they jealous? Of course they are! Make sure that braidout is extra shiny the next day and swing it in those hatin' *****s faces. You can't help you're mixed! hmph!


 
 OMG, I'm crying over here. My boss asked me what was I laughing at(she's real cool).


----------



## naturalgurl (Jan 23, 2009)

...and doing the braid outs 24/7...


----------



## myeam (Jan 23, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Dear NoCurlsinChicago,
> A braidout is an excellent way to make that passing journey a little easier. If you can commit to wearing braidouts 24/7, people will think your hair is naturally wavy. There is also the option of a texturizer, remember: once you tell people you are mixed, they will automatically believe that the 2b hair sitting on your head is your natural texture. If you decide to go the braidout path, claiming half Egyptian will earn you the nickname "Cleopatra" and it's exotic enough for us black folks. Throw in some native Hawaiian and a dash of Peruvian and black mens gonna lose their minds. The texturizer will guarantee that you can claim at least 1/2 Indian, and that Indian blood is pure gold around these parts.
> 
> Now, if you go the braidout path and get caught in the rain...don't fret. Just tell folks that your new "afro" is a lacefront wig. Remember, mixed folks don't have 4a/b hair naturally  That's unheard of! ...if they seem a little scared and confused--it's a normal reaction, pat them on the back and reassure them that you are still mixed, but exploring your black side with the wig. Scold them for thinking otherwise. How dare they question your mixedness? :gunner7:Are they jealous? Of course they are! Make sure that braidout is extra shiny the next day and swing it in those hatin' *****s faces. You can't help you're mixed! hmph!


 

 OMG....Ms. RedRiot...you are TOO FUNNY!!!.....I :notworthy to you!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 23, 2009)

next person that says something bout 'mixtedness' I will respond with...

well yes, my peeps were raped as much as the rest of em.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 23, 2009)

*YA'LL STOOPID!!! *


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh gosh, I see more hilarity has been added to this thread!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 23, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Well for someone of my complexion I just needed to make it to neck length


 
LMBAO!!!!!!!


----------



## anewday (Jan 23, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> You ladies are too funny. The funniest thing is that I don't think it will take too much for you to make people think you're part Hispanic. All they have to see is healthy, swangin' hair and then you say "Hola" and trust me, they're thinkin' it .
> 
> Too funny


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 23, 2009)

Digital Tempest said:


> That's the length you get to say that you're 1/16th Puerto Rican because your mama's sister's cousin's daddy's grandmother's second husband was Puerto Rican.


 


Haaa Haaaa!!!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 23, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> That's just nasty! Like I wanna be thinking about your pubes for the rest of the day.


 
Ha!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 23, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> I'd forgotten about this thread. It is hilarious!!! Redriot and mwedzi please stop.
> 
> I need to start looking in the mirror to find my "mixture". People think I'm from the islands already so I could pass for Cape Verdean.
> 
> ...



Dear Tribeless injunigro,

First off I'd definitely suggest removing those braids ASAP. For those who have already witnessed your braid wearing, let them know that for years you've been in denial about your Indian heritage. Your maternal grandmother, a full blooded Indian, made a huge sacrifice by marrying a mostly black man (he had some Scottish blood somewhere down the line-you know black folks can't be 100% African, that's a death sentence)...she was isolated from her tribe and was forced to live around your black relatives. Tell them that you've finally come to terms and accepted that you are indeed not 100% black.  

Now it's time to pull out all the stops.

Once your hair hits BSL, that's it. Start bubbling in "other" on official documents. Wear your hair in two "Indian style" braids and throw in some feathers for authenticity. If you have high cheekbones, wear makeup to make them look even higher. Look into using makeup to contour the nose. When people ask you if you're mixed, don't be afraid to speak up. You are black, Native American, and Scottish. But say it with a little sadness in your voice...your family history is full of so much pain. It's been a long road to accepting your mixed roots.

Once your hair gets Waistlength you're going to find yourself in a bit of a dilemma. Waistlength and longer opens many options for you. Don't take the bait. You'll be tempted to claim southern Italian, Greek, Indonesian, Filipino  roots, but those around you will be watching closely. It's all about keeping your story consistent. Go get a fresh relaxer/black rinse and make sure your hair has plenty of swing. Invite your friends over and break the news. You found out you have more Indian blood than you thought. They'll all agree because there is no way a black girl could possibly have waistlength hair that moves in the wind. Break down into tears and relate to them how hard it is to be part Indian. Your long hair interferes with the black experience. Native Americans on the streets constantly mistake you for one of them. If they are good friends, they'll understand. You can spend the rest of the night gossiping and watching western movies. Make sure you are overly sympathetic to the Native Americans in the movies. What happened to your Indian ancestors was such a shame. 

From that point on it's all about maintenance. You'll come across haters who will try to play Trivial Pursuit with you about your background, so make sure you can get choked up on queue while whispering "I don't want to talk about it, it's too painful". When other shorter-haired black women speak up about being part Indian, swing your hair from one shoulder to the next and ask "what tribe?" The long hair flip is very intimidating because it gives you power in the situation. You have long hair and you're part Indian, those other non-important females best sit down somewhere. You shouldn't have to deal with that, you're MIXED!


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 23, 2009)

Dear Redriot

When the man scooping my fish out the tank at walmart assumed that my features and my obvious plastic kinky twists were indiginous to my tribe ( no joke) and proceeded to tell me my tribe and its history with my SO looking like . What should have I done? Should I have explored the roots of mixededness?  Or should I have broken into the dance and language ingiginous to my tribe? Even better gone to the costumes section and picked out the costumes of my Indian tribe. Keep in mind Im 1/2 indian 1/2 white 1/2 chinese and 1/2 philipino. I need advice.


----------



## truequeen06 (Jan 23, 2009)

This thread is too much lol.


*Dear Red Riot,

I am in need of your help.  While I believe I've achieved 1/8 Native American status.  I'm working on reaching 1/4 - 1/2 Native American.  What more can I do to get better, faster results?

Sincerely,

Nearly There

PS. I also forgot to add that when I was younger I had silky slightly curly hair (2a), but by the time I reached age 4, my hair took a turn for the worse and went 3c on me.  How can I explain this?  Please advice.*


----------



## Dommo (Jan 23, 2009)

> I know, I was like "1 star thread!"  This thread is too silly. *No one's ever suggested I was mixed with anything except maybe half black and half negro*. I might have also been part African. If my afro got exceptionally big, do you think that would do the trick? Or do I have to straighten it? I don't know how well this texture would be able to convince anyone I was part anything. Except maybe part Ghanain, part Ivorian, part Nigerian, part Senegalese, maybe part Angolan.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Jan 23, 2009)

This thread is making me weak!  But this topic or rather when people say this to me, I get soooo mad... 

When I went to college I met sooo many Africans and what I realized was that they were as diverse as we are, looks, hair, everything... It surprised me because I've never been to Africa, and even if I had, not every country.  So therefore, I got a great cultural lesson that really enriched my life.  So when people say this to me becuase I have curly hair and small features, I respond by saying that first of all, what makes you think I need to be mixed with anything to be beautiful.  I'm black.  Just black (although, I hate to admit that there are other races in my heritage, but believe me, I think the blackness is where my beauty really comes from).... 

Then I proceed to say, if you see Africans from many different countries, Somalia, Ethiopia, Kenya, Liberia, Sudan, everywhere, even Egypt cause they on the same continent, but people look like us.  All types of hair textures, curly, straight, kinky, slanted eyes, round eyes, almond; black dark skin, medium and light... You get teh whole gamut.  So when I look at myself in the mirror, I often try to imagine who in Africa do I look like, rather than thinking, what's in me that's non-black that makes me look like this... It's so freeing and liberating... and it shuts people up so fast... makes them think.. and sometimes, SOMETIMES, I get a thanks for teaching someone a lesson and something they didn't know...

I know yall know back in the late 90s Somalia was turning out supermodels all over the globe... So yea for them... I only wish I was that fine!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Jan 23, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> Next time someone asks one of us the mixed/exotic question lets try to come up with the most far-fetched thing we can think of...
> 
> ...oh me, I'm 1/2 Uzbekistani and 1/2 Icelandic
> 
> when they start looking at you crazy say, "you seemed like you'd be disappointed to hear that I'm Black".  That'll get 'em backpedaling




OMG! So gonna use this one (typing on my iphone notepad for a quick and handy response!)


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 24, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Dear Tribeless injunigro,
> 
> First off I'd definitely suggest removing those braids ASAP. For those who have already witnessed your braid wearing, let them know that for years you've been in denial about your Indian heritage. Your maternal grandmother, a full blooded Indian, made a huge sacrifice by marrying a mostly black man (he had some Scottish blood somewhere down the line-you know black folks can't be 100% African, that's a death sentence)...she was isolated from her tribe and was forced to live around your black relatives. Tell them that you've finally come to terms and accepted that you are indeed not 100% black.
> 
> ...


 

STOP IT I SAY!!  I'm about to pee on myself!!


----------



## Starr1 (Jan 24, 2009)

This. Thread. Is. Too. Much.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 24, 2009)

truequeen06 said:


> This thread is too much lol.
> 
> 
> *Dear Red Riot,
> ...



TrueQueen, quit playing. Looking at your siggy pic...are you even black? If you are claiming black you are certainly doing yourself a disservice . Girl you should have been capitalizing on this mixededness from birth!

Your 2a hair as a child suggests that you are in fact at least 3/4 Native American. :superbanana:  Dig up those pictures and put them to work. Show them to everyone you come across, no matter the situation. Your server, the cashier at WalGreens, the lady at the Burger King drive-through, etc. When they see your silky wavy/curly hair their jaw will drop and they'll mouthed quietly "OMG, you're M-M-M-M-MIXED". Just smile and nod. 

As for the current 3c hair...you're very proud of your black roots, even though you are only 1/4 black. Just tell them you spend hours in the morning teasing your hair like they did in the 80's to make your hair look more "ethnic". You're tired of the wavy/curly "good hair" look. You grew tired of men divorcing their wives upon sight of your luscious silky waves. With the election of America's first black President you want to represent for the brothas and sistas. Remember, if they give you any trouble...don't hesitate to bust out the childhood photos. That'll put them in their place. You have solid proof of your mixededness. Do the long hair flip and ask "Any questions?". Wait a few seconds then throw up the fist and say "Yea, I thought so". While walking away do the Jane Brady swing. That will seal the deal. 

Good luck!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness. This thread got so long. LOL!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 24, 2009)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Mid back will get you certified black girl mixed with something.I'm glad the star system isn't up because they would've beat this thread up with them.


 

This is soooo true, I'm asked if I'm mixed with something. Men and women ask me this. I'm like no, 100% black boo. All black no cream


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 24, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Dear Tribeless injunigro,
> 
> * (he had some Scottish blood somewhere down the line-you know black folks can't be 100% African, that's a death sentence)*...


----------



## Lava27 (Jan 24, 2009)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> OMG! So gonna use this one (typing on my iphone notepad for a quick and handy response!)





belle_reveuse28 said:


> This thread is making me weak!  But this topic or rather when people say this to me, I get soooo mad...
> 
> When I went to college I met sooo many Africans and what I realized was that they were as diverse as we are, looks, hair, everything... It surprised me because I've never been to Africa, and even if I had, not every country.  So therefore, I got a great cultural lesson that really enriched my life.  So when people say this to me becuase I have curly hair and small features, I respond by saying that first of all, what makes you think I need to be mixed with anything to be beautiful.  I'm black.  Just black (although, I hate to admit that there are other races in my heritage, but believe me, I think the blackness is where my beauty really comes from)....
> 
> ...



Wow...I was a bit disturbed by this thread. Guess I'm alone though. THe whole wanting desperately to be anything but "all black" undercurrent to the thread is a bit disappointing. Truth be told, most of us slave descendants are mixed somewhere along the line. You may not know it, but more than likely this is true. But I, like you, while I'm aware of the "other" races in both sides of my lineage, have never been proud or excited about this fact. It's just a fact, and that is all. I also have been to Africa, Egypt to be exact, and you are dead on about the mix of looks, even within that one country. I have tons of African friends in the U.S., from Ghana, Ethiopia, Somalia and NIGERIA (the majority). Point is, they all look different. There is as much beautiful variation among African-Americans and there is among Africans. I'm really glad that you brought this point up, and that we should all be proud of the predominant place that most of us originated from, *AFRICA!*


----------



## Lava27 (Jan 24, 2009)

also wanted to add...didn't have time to read all 24 pages, so perhaps similar sentiments have already been expressed


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 24, 2009)

Lawd have mercy!

Since I'm almost APL I don't know which tribe to pick. I'm Jamaican and dark skinned...any suggestions? Maybe I can claim Arawak?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 24, 2009)

Lava27 said:


> also wanted to add...didn't have time to read all 24 pages, so perhaps similar sentiments have already been expressed


 
I think had you read the entire thread you would realize that it's only light-hearted sarcasm.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 24, 2009)

We should re-name this thread "Red Riot's Guide to Capitalizing on Your Mixedness!"

You should have your own column entitled "Dear Red Riot"...


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 25, 2009)

Lava27 said:


> Wow...I was a bit disturbed by this thread. Guess I'm alone though. THe whole wanting desperately to be anything but "all black" undercurrent to the thread is a bit disappointing. Truth be told, most of us slave descendants are mixed somewhere along the line. You may not know it, but more than likely this is true. But I, like you, while I'm aware of the "other" races in both sides of my lineage, have never been proud or excited about this fact. It's just a fact, and that is all. I also have been to Africa, Egypt to be exact, and you are dead on about the mix of looks, even within that one country. I have tons of African friends in the U.S., from Ghana, Ethiopia, Somalia and NIGERIA (the majority). Point is, they all look different. There is as much beautiful variation among African-Americans and there is among Africans. I'm really glad that you brought this point up, and that we should all be proud of the predominant place that most of us originated from, *AFRICA!*


 

Um, yeah this thread is a joke. It's sarcasm, I forget how it started, but I think it's a spinoff of another thread.


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't see what's so funny, you HAVE to be mixed to have long hair. It's just not possible. Even Teyana Taylor, with her full lips and wide nose hair is mixed...I mean, just look at all her hair. And yes, it's hers because according to the renowned article/blog "Discovering Hair", she is 1/2 Blackfoot Indian and Trinidadian (you know that "exotic" black not your regular ole garden variety negro AND since it's Trinidad, she HAS to have an Indian with a dot grandparent) ...so it has to be her hair.  Yall are just hating on mixed folks because YOUR hair is not as fabulous and lush as this lacef...I mean natural hair 


Directly from hairblog:

"Two of my great readers sparked further interest in Teyana. The question posed by one reader was is this her real hair. I’m pretty sure it is. I never second guessed it. *One of my other readers chimed in with “Teyanas hair is real if you go to her offical fansite she is half native american(blackfoot) and her mom is trinidadian *she uses matrix shampoo + conditioner and carlos daughter hair milk. If you watch the episode you can see her bottle of hair milk when shes brushing her teeth and if you go to mtvs website and watch the aftershow you can see the matrix wen shes in the bathroom with her "mom.”

http://discoveringhair.com/blog/?p=114



And I'm mad that someone actually justified her hair being real due to being blackfoot indian and trinidadian -I thought people in this thread were playing games but for some, this sentiment seems to be true


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 25, 2009)

Dear Red Riot,

I'm DESPERATELY in need of your help!  I SO want to capitalize on my "mixedness" but I have a few obstacles standing in my way.  First of all, I don't pass the "brown paper bag test", so does that mean that even though I'm currently APL that I have to wait until I'm tailbone length?! *faints*  OMG... I can't wait that long!   I need to be among the mixed elite pronto! :reddancer:

My second obstacle is that I have a huge ghetto fabulous "badonka donk" butt!  Would that be a dead giveaway that I'm an imposter?! What will I tell people? 

Please help me Red Riot!  If anyone can do it, you can! Please save me! :hero: I absolutely CANNOT bear going thru life with people looking at me like I'm 100% negro!   I mean, couldn't I at least pass for a senglenese dominican cherokee?? 

Signed,

Desperate to Pass


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jan 25, 2009)

......................


----------



## BiRacialBarbie (Jan 25, 2009)

this thread is the best


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 25, 2009)

Impatiently waiting for Redriot to answer lol.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lava27 said:


> Wow...I was a bit disturbed by this thread. Guess I'm alone though. THe whole wanting desperately to be anything but "all black" undercurrent to the thread is a bit disappointing. Truth be told, most of us slave descendants are mixed somewhere along the line. You may not know it, but more than likely this is true. But I, like you, while I'm aware of the "other" races in both sides of my lineage, have never been proud or excited about this fact. It's just a fact, and that is all. I also have been to Africa, Egypt to be exact, and you are dead on about the mix of looks, even within that one country. I have tons of African friends in the U.S., from Ghana, Ethiopia, Somalia and NIGERIA (the majority). Point is, they all look different. There is as much beautiful variation among African-Americans and there is among Africans. I'm really glad that you brought this point up, and that we should all be proud of the predominant place that most of us originated from, *AFRICA!*



Thanks for bringing up your experiences in those countries.  I think that is great!  But one correction, the thread isn't about people wanting to be anything but "all black".  It's satire really, of everyone's experiences in this country that if you have long hair, then people insist you MUST be mixed with something to be as beautiful as you are or to have that hair, and they actually think it's a complement, when inside you're just seething with anger or wanna punch somebody in teh face because it's actually insulting.  Most of us know we're not "pure" African, neither are some Africans.  But we do know that for teh most part, predominately, we're just black.  And so this thread, spinning off of another, is just a satirical joke about the things people say to us, as if being black, and black alone isn't enough to make us as beautiful as we are.  So in essence, they're all saying what you and I are saying, that we're just diverse people, but nevertheless, all from Africa and don't really have to be mixed with much of anything to have the ability to grow long hair or look a certain way.  For some reason, this country wants to attribute beauty to any and everything except black people.  Just sad... Hope this helps!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 26, 2009)

Lava27 said:


> Wow...I was a bit disturbed by this thread. Guess I'm alone though. THe whole wanting desperately to be anything but "all black" undercurrent to the thread is a bit disappointing. Truth be told, most of us slave descendants are mixed somewhere along the line. You may not know it, but more than likely this is true. But I, like you, while I'm aware of the "other" races in both sides of my lineage, have never been proud or excited about this fact. It's just a fact, and that is all. I also have been to Africa, Egypt to be exact, and you are dead on about the mix of looks, even within that one country. I have tons of African friends in the U.S., from Ghana, Ethiopia, Somalia and NIGERIA (the majority). Point is, they all look different. There is as much beautiful variation among African-Americans and there is among Africans. I'm really glad that you brought this point up, and that we should all be proud of the predominant place that most of us originated from, *AFRICA!*


 
Uh it's all in good fun and jest. If you read the first few posts, you'd realize that. Lighten up already


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 26, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Dear Tribeless injunigro,
> 
> First off I'd definitely suggest removing those braids ASAP. For those who have already witnessed your braid wearing, let them know that for years you've been in denial about your Indian heritage. Your maternal grandmother, a full blooded Indian, made a huge sacrifice by marrying a mostly black man (he had some Scottish blood somewhere down the line-you know black folks can't be 100% African, that's a death sentence)...she was isolated from her tribe and was forced to live around your black relatives. Tell them that you've finally come to terms and accepted that you are indeed not 100% black.
> 
> ...


 

Dear Guru RedRiot,

I have soo much to say to you. First off thank you for your speddy response, I took out my braids as you suggested guess what I'M WAIST LENGTH (went from APL to WL in 2 weeks ha). So I will try out your suggestions oh great one.

Oh to no longer be black is soooooooo wonderful


----------



## Lava27 (Jan 30, 2009)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks for bringing up your experiences in those countries.  I think that is great!  But one correction, the thread isn't about people wanting to be anything but "all black".  It's satire really, of everyone's experiences in this country that if you have long hair, then people insist you MUST be mixed with something to be as beautiful as you are or to have that hair, and they actually think it's a complement, when inside you're just seething with anger or wanna punch somebody in teh face because it's actually insulting.  Most of us know we're not "pure" African, neither are some Africans.  But we do know that for teh most part, predominately, we're just black.  And so this thread, spinning off of another, is just a satirical joke about the things people say to us, as if being black, and black alone isn't enough to make us as beautiful as we are.  So in essence, they're all saying what you and I are saying, that we're just diverse people, but nevertheless, all from Africa and don't really have to be mixed with much of anything to have the ability to grow long hair or look a certain way.  For some reason, this country wants to attribute beauty to any and everything except black people.  Just sad... Hope this helps!



Hello! Thanks for your response. You're about the only person that clearly explained what this thread was all about. I think I first looked at it late at night when I was tired and stressed (school stuff), so I def had no time to go through the whole thing. Anyway, thanks for clarification


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread IS funny!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 7, 2009)

*bumping for more mixed responses* LOLOLOL


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 7, 2009)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> It's satire really, of everyone's experiences in this country that if you have long hair, then people insist you MUST be mixed with something to be as beautiful as you are or to have that hair.



*great point for people that don't catch on quickly lol.


anyway, i forgout about this thread and when i read the title my face was like   erplexed*​


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 7, 2009)

*lmao this thread is too funny*​


----------



## andromeda (Jul 8, 2009)

....................................


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jul 8, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> I don't see what's so funny, you HAVE to be mixed to have long hair. It's just not possible. Even Teyana Taylor, with her full lips and wide nose hair is mixed...I mean, just look at all her hair. And yes, it's hers because according to the renowned article/blog "Discovering Hair", she is 1/2 Blackfoot Indian and Trinidadian (you know that "exotic" black not your regular ole garden variety negro AND since it's Trinidad, she HAS to have an Indian with a dot grandparent) ...so it has to be her hair.  Yall are just hating on mixed folks because YOUR hair is not as fabulous and lush as this lacef...I mean natural hair
> 
> 
> Directly from hairblog:
> ...



 My thoughts exactly, but this thread is funny..


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nola Darling said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???


 

Girl, why you silly!!!!


----------



## Aviah (Jul 8, 2009)

Why am I so confused about this whole thread?


----------



## growth2come (Jul 8, 2009)

This is so funny...Gosh I cant wait till I am told that I have indian in me....


----------



## Mertzy (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL!!!! oh boy!!!


----------



## andromeda (Jul 8, 2009)

Aviah said:


> Why am I so confused about this whole thread?



It's basically a satire of the sad yet amusing state of affairs regarding how looking mixed is venerated amongst some folk and the comments women with "abnormally" long hair have gotten from others.  Belle Reveuse28 summed it up pretty well in this post.

My letter is addressed to red riot, who wrote a fabulous satire of a guide to passing for mixed.  My letter pretty much reflects what my mentality would be if I allowed all the ig'nance we're jesting in this thread to seep too deep into my brain.

Hope this cleared things up - now, let the laughing begin!


----------



## jerseyjill (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Rosa - beacuase I was praying that this was satire, sarcasm and comedy. If not, I would have been heartbroken at my sisters........


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 8, 2009)

LMBO- too funny!

ETA: Hmm...Rosa- a mild sunburn- ok... maybe add a red dot on your forehead, wash your hands in red dye & if all else fails wear a sari all summer no matter how hot it gets.  no questions asked.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 8, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> Dear RedRiot,
> 
> Where do I begin? Let me start with some background info. My grandmother was East Indian, or at least she looked like she was. You see, her dad was Indian by way of Guyana and her mom was a Bajan "mulatto", with some mixture of black and Anglo (yawn) - nothing particularly special. My dad looks black, having inherited those darned dominant African geneswned: from his Jamaican dad and I pretty much look black, having inherited those same darned dominant African genes from both he and my mother (let's not even get into how her lack of any substantial mixededness has cursed me).
> 
> ...


 
Girl, stop! You know you got that purty hair!  Is that you in that pic when you were little with all that Hurr?  All that lusciousness could at least get you an "are you dominican" or "are you from the islands" or somethin!


----------



## Aviah (Jul 8, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> It's basically a satire of the sad yet amusing state of affairs regarding how looking mixed is venerated amongst some folk and the comments women with "abnormally" long hair have gotten from others.  Belle Reveuse28 summed it up pretty well in this post.
> 
> My letter is addressed to red riot, who wrote a fabulous satire of a guide to passing for mixed.  My letter pretty much reflects what my mentality would be if I allowed all the ig'nance we're jesting in this thread to seep too deep into my brain.
> 
> Hope this cleared things up - now, let the laughing begin!


Thanks a lot for clearing this up. I thought OP was serious, I was like HUH?


----------



## GoingNatural (Jul 8, 2009)

LMAO!!! I am over here ROLLING!!!

ETA: The best part is telling people you AREN'T mixed and watching them bug out lol


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL OhhhMaaaaGuuhdness! LOL


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 8, 2009)

lmao that this thread popped back up.

SMH lol


----------



## andromeda (Jul 8, 2009)

JinaRicci said:


> LMBO- too funny!
> 
> ETA: Hmm...Rosa- a mild sunburn- ok... maybe add a red dot on your forehead, wash your hands in red dye & if all else fails wear a sari all summer no matter how hot it gets.  no questions asked.



Thanks for the advice, I will definitely consider it.  Although, it must also be stressed that when one is truly mixeded, one does not try to call attention to one's mixededness through adornment and dress.  Such behavior could be construed as "gauche" and "declasse" and, well, trying too hard.  The true joy of being mixeded is when you appear as though you're not trying at all and people still approach in awe of your mixededness.:lovedrool:



*Muffin* said:


> Girl, stop! You know you got that purty hair! Is that you in that pic when you were little with all that Hurr? All that lusciousness could at least get you an "are you dominican" or "are you from the islands" or somethin!



Thanks, girl.  You so sweet!  It is me in the pic and I do get Dominican sometimes but I'm tryna take it to a whole 'nother level of mixededness.  I mean, I know I'm never gonna reach that Aishwarya Rai-type Indian exoticness or Uzbek/Kyrgyzstani exoticness, but a girl's gotta at least try, right?


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 9, 2009)

I know I am VERY LATE on this one! But if you are mixed with cherokee as I am the hair texture is different anyway. I doubt people who are cherokee would be fooled. My father wouldn't. I know I wouldn't be. Just remember you are still BLACK no matter what hair length you have. I know most black women want to be adored of constant ridicule for being it. DONT FORGET YOUR MAKER MAY BE BLACK


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 9, 2009)

hey soul...are you serious? not trying to be rude i just don't know if ur joking.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 9, 2009)

Soulberry said:


> I know I am VERY LATE on this one! But if you are mixed with cherokee as I am the hair texture is different anyway. I doubt people who are cherokee would be fooled. My father wouldn't. I know I wouldn't be. Just remember you are still BLACK no matter what hair length you have. I know most black women want to be adored of constant ridicule for being it. DONT FORGET YOUR MAKER MAY BE BLACK





Geminigirl said:


> hey soul...are you serious? not trying to be rude i just don't know if ur joking.



I hope you guys realize that this whole thread is a joke.


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 9, 2009)

Geminigirl said:


> hey soul...are you serious? not trying to be rude i just don't know if ur joking.


It is a joke
They're just poking fun at people who insist they know your heritage and 'non-blackness' based on your hair length.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 9, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> Dear RedRiot,
> 
> Where do I begin?  Let me start with some background info.  My grandmother was East Indian, or at least she looked like she was.  You see, her dad was Indian by way of Guyana and her mom was a Bajan "mulatto", with some mixture of black and Anglo (yawn) - nothing particularly special.  My dad looks black, having inherited those darned dominant African geneswned: from his Jamaican dad and I pretty much look black, having inherited those same darned dominant African genes from both he and my mother (let's not even get into how her lack of any substantial mixededness has cursed me).
> 
> ...



OMG! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 9, 2009)

I see this thread is back  Jinna you have a good idea, I would have taken your advice but I just got braids...

*Makes a note of the red dot and remembers she has some henna left yippee!!!!*



I love LHCF


----------



## wannabelong (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## jazzyto (Jul 9, 2009)

Girl you know you got ingin in yo family. "no, Izz negra."  well it must be a weave then. lol


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 9, 2009)

I've gotten the Dominican, indian mixed and many other spanish speaking countries they ask me if i was from and when i say im from Jamaica they say ooohhh you dont look like the Jamaicans i know and boy does it have me upset sometimes cause i want to know what does a Jamaican look like


----------



## heyfranz (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG!  This thread is hilarious.  I have got to stop reading this stuff at work.  I'm about to get fired.


----------



## kami11213 (Jul 10, 2009)

This thread is hilarious...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 10, 2009)

Serious Question....

How much henna do I have to apply to my naps before someone thinks I'm Pakistani? 
I'll just bump for responses till somebody answers me damn it


----------



## jazzyto (Jul 10, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Serious Question....
> 
> How much henna do I have to apply to my naps before someone thinks I'm Pakistani?
> I'll just bump for responses till somebody answers me damn it


 


 yall got issues!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 10, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Serious Question....
> 
> How much henna do I have to apply to my naps before someone thinks I'm Pakistani?
> I'll just bump for responses till somebody answers me damn it


You may be able to slide already...how's your camel call?



I see some people didn't read the whole thread before responding...


----------



## jerseygurl (Jul 10, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Serious Question....
> 
> How much henna do I have to apply to my naps before someone thinks I'm Pakistani?
> I'll just bump for responses till somebody answers me damn it



Just use BAQ henna on your body and you is good ta go.


----------



## Soulberry (Jul 11, 2009)

thank you beaux cheveux that was exactly my point just couldn't make it as simple as you did. Thanks.
I also wanted to state when you are mixed mostly the hair is hard to manage. Some parts of my hair is softer and some parts are more kinky making it very difficult to style and mostly perm. You cant leave it in on the softer parts for too long.


----------



## keluric (Jul 11, 2009)

BroadstreetBully said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...



Every other comment made me snicker, but this made me


----------



## keluric (Jul 11, 2009)

BroadstreetBully said:


> Dear NoCurlsinChicago,
> A braidout is an excellent way to make that passing journey a little easier. If you can commit to wearing braidouts 24/7, people will think your hair is naturally wavy. There is also the option of a texturizer, remember: once you tell people you are mixed, they will automatically believe that the 2b hair sitting on your head is your natural texture. If you decide to go the braidout path, claiming half Egyptian will earn you the nickname "Cleopatra" and it's exotic enough for us black folks. Throw in some native Hawaiian and a dash of Peruvian and black mens gonna lose their minds. The texturizer will guarantee that you can claim at least 1/2 Indian, and that Indian blood is pure gold around these parts.
> 
> Now, if you go the braidout path and get caught in the rain...don't fret. Just tell folks that your new "afro" is a lacefront wig. Remember, mixed folks don't have 4a/b hair naturally  That's unheard of! ...if they seem a little scared and confused--it's a normal reaction, pat them on the back and reassure them that you are still mixed, but exploring your black side with the wig. Scold them for thinking otherwise. How dare they question your mixedness? :gunner7:Are they jealous? Of course they are! Make sure that braidout is extra shiny the next day and swing it in those hatin' *****s faces. You can't help you're mixed! hmph!


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL =]


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 2, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> I've gotten the Dominican, indian mixed and many other spanish speaking countries they ask me if i was from and when i say im from Jamaica they say ooohhh you dont look like the Jamaicans i know and boy does it have me upset sometimes cause i want to know what does a Jamaican look like



Sadly the gypsy cab drivers in the Bronx seem to be the main perpetrators of this of this "you don't look like a Jamaican" especially when they are trying to get with you. They get so upset when you insist you are as if they are granting you an out from your blackness, how dare you not take it. I won't lie though when I used to go to the Dominican salons I let them think whatever they wanted, they would include me in their jokes when they were talking about other people, especially when they were doing a perm on someone who had not had one in a while. I figured that was to my scalps advantage, sneaky and wrong but those years of Spanish class had to go to something.


----------



## andromeda (Aug 2, 2009)

kayex said:


> Sadly the gypsy cab drivers in the Bronx seem to be the main perpetrators of this of this "you don't look like a Jamaican" especially when they are trying to get with you. *They get so upset when you insist you are as if they are granting you an out from your blackness, how dare you not take it.* I love the way you phrased this!I won't lie though when I used to go to the Dominican salons *I let them think whatever they wanted, they would include me in their jokes when they were talking about other people, especially when they were doing a perm on someone who had not had one in a while. I figured that was to my scalps advantage, sneaky and wrong but those years of Spanish class had to go to something.*


You know you're not right!  (I think the Dominican salon is where a lot of us get to put those Spanish lessons to work, including me)


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Aug 2, 2009)

when im tail length ill pull off to be a dominican with a tiny nose !!


----------



## Auburn (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I would be able to pass off as dominican. I know some spanish. lol

I really am part native though


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 1, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Serious Question....
> 
> How much henna do I have to apply to my naps before someone thinks I'm Pakistani?
> I'll just bump for responses till somebody answers me damn it



Bumping for more responses


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 2, 2010)

bm...  what the heck were you thinking digging up this old as sin thread lmao how did this even get started?!?!?!?  what happened?!?!?


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 2, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> bm... what the heck were you thinking digging up this old as sin thread lmao *how did this even get started*?!?!?!? what happened?!?!?


 That's what I want to know too, I wonder if the original thread is still out there


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 2, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> next person that says something bout 'mixtedness' I will respond with...
> 
> well yes, my peeps were raped as much as the rest of em.


 

Yep I can see myself saying this but I'll be sure to say "just like yours"


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 2, 2010)

I just read this entire thread while DC'ing under the dryer, and laughed until I cried. This is the FUNNIEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 2, 2010)

When I looked at the title I was like , but this here was a funny thread


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 2, 2010)

This thread is truly hilarious. I was entirely guilty of saying I was mixed when I was in middle/high school. Now I love telling people that I'm 100% black. I love it when after I say that, they ask me, "How do you get your hair to curl up like that?". And when I tell them that's just how my hair is, they get an attitude and walk away. Oh well....


----------



## Bella_Atl (Apr 2, 2010)

nappystorm said:


> Smoke a lil something something and you can do Asian


 
I didn't see any mention of the Napyjo tribe? :


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 2, 2010)

One of my favorite threads ever!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 2, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> bm...  what the heck were you thinking digging up this old as sin thread lmao how did this even get started?!?!?!?  what happened?!?!?



I did it for the LOLZ ahahaha 
I was bored last night


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 2, 2010)

bwahahahahaha! man this is like THEE greatest thread EVER....pure hilarity


----------



## curlicarib (Apr 2, 2010)

OMG!!  How did I not see this thread sooner!! This is hilarious!!


----------



## Beekay305 (Apr 2, 2010)

WTF? This is sad.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I did it for the LOLZ ahahaha
> I was bored last night



you're crazy woman!!!  look what you have re-started 

what happened to get this thread started?  somebody had to have started a crazy thread (and was serious about it).  i need to know how this not so inside joke got started.


----------



## jasminestar (Apr 2, 2010)

This thread was amazing! It made my day 
When I saw the title I was erplexed  but I'm glad I actually bothered to read it.
Thanks for the lolz, ladies!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 2, 2010)

this thread makes my life

i forgot all about this. hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Taina (Apr 2, 2010)

I-m Dominican, now here in Mexico they always think i'm a African American. People always start talking to me in english and the other day i was in a club ans someone said > "Oh i though you were black" is nice when they never now.

Last time in the States ppl asked me if i had some chinese on me ... plz my eyes are not that small ToT


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 2, 2010)

Taina said:


> I-m Dominican, now here in Mexico they always think i'm a African American. People always start talking to me in english and the other day i was in a club ans someone said > "Oh i though you were black" is nice when they never now.
> 
> Last time in the States ppl asked me if i had some chinese on me ... plz my eyes are not that small ToT



Taina, if you read the posts you'll see that this thread is a joke 
As far as Chinese, just tell people that you're mixed with Mongolian


----------



## Taina (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh i tryed to be funny i suck at it hahahaha.


----------



## Jozze (Apr 2, 2010)

BroadstreetBully said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

this thread is hilarious.....


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 2, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> No one's ever suggested I was mixed with anything except maybe half  black and half negro.


----------



## NYAmicas (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## andromeda (Apr 2, 2010)

forgot about this thread  i'ze such a fool 

Anyways, I'm scraping apl and a few weeks ago I was mistaken for being mixed with kazakstani and incan.  bet none of y'all can top that!


----------



## Curly Lee (Apr 2, 2010)

nappystorm said:


> Smoke a lil something something and you can do Asian



lmbo. you ladies kill me. ha


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Apr 2, 2010)

MY TURN!!!!

 Dear Red Riot, 
  I am full African and American, though I'm sure there is some mixedness in my blood line, I have yet to fiugre out how to bring it out.  ( Could it be the fact that I'm of the darker skinneded persuasion?)  Well, I've tried blue contacts, dating and procreating with as many white men as possible, worked hard to achieve mega bucks so I could live in a white wealthy suburb, I drive a white car.....but alas, no one EVER asks me what I'm mixed with.  What am I doing wrong?  My hair is apl, should I shave it all off and get a texurizer or wear weaves nonstop unitl I get to floor length?
  TIA 
   Misunderstood African n America


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 2, 2010)

At first I was looking at the title with the screw face, but this thread is funny, funny, funny!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 2, 2010)

Beekay305 said:


> WTF? This is sad.



did you read the thread? its a joke.  ♥


----------



## bahamababe242 (Apr 3, 2010)

bwa ha ahaha hh!!!!!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 3, 2010)

Any tips for a light-sklnned chica who's grandmother was mixed? How can I look mixed? lol


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 3, 2010)

BroadstreetBully said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...


  I was practically in tears, especially at part II and the dancers.


----------



## Cisselette (Apr 3, 2010)

This thread is HILARIOUS !!!


----------



## lluvyanna (Apr 3, 2010)

sssssoooo funny


----------



## BostonMaria (May 6, 2011)

Bumping for more responses!   My favorite thread


----------



## nappystorm (May 6, 2011)

OMG!! I remember this thread. I was so "young" then.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 6, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> OMG!! I remember this thread. I was so "young" then.



Yeah I was a newbie back then, nobody would talk to me LOL


----------



## nappystorm (May 6, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah I was a newbie back then, nobody would talk to me LOL


Really?
I thought you were an old head.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 6, 2011)

Nola Darling said:


> At APL I know I can tell people I'm mixed with Cherokee...but at what length do you think I can pull off Spanish???



#chocolateluv


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 7, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think you fell into this one, sis


----------



## keepithealthy (May 7, 2011)

this thread is funny!!


----------



## adamson (May 7, 2011)

This thread is hilarious!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 7, 2011)

BroadstreetBully said:


> Dear Tribeless injunigro,
> *For those who have already witnessed your braid wearing, let them know that for years you've been in denial about your Indian heritage.* Your maternal grandmother, a full blooded Indian, made a huge sacrifice by marrying a mostly black man (he had some Scottish blood somewhere down the line-you know black folks can't be 100% African, that's a death sentence)...she was isolated from her tribe and was forced to live around your black relatives.
> 
> *Once your hair hits BSL, that's it. Start bubbling in "other" on official documents. *
> ...


----------



## SmileyNY (May 7, 2011)

I'm barely BSL & very impatient!! I'm thinking about getting a super silky straight TBL weave & claiming Asian heritage. Can't wait!!! They won't know what hit em


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 7, 2011)

Well, I'm claiming French and Mongolian when I hit APL.  That explains why my parents gave me a French name and the Asian genes gave me fine strands of hair. That's why MY 4a doesn't look like YOUR 4a  I'm going to develop a new hobby - perfume bottle collecting - and bringing baskets of croissants to parties when I'm supposed to bring chips. When people ask about my round face and big, brown eyes I'll begin to brag about my excellent culinary skills and gourmet Mongolian dishes


----------



## Naijaqueen (May 7, 2011)

BroadstreetBully said:


> Dear Tribeless injunigro,
> 
> First off I'd definitely suggest removing those braids ASAP. For those who have already witnessed your braid wearing, let them know that for years you've been in denial about your Indian heritage. Your maternal grandmother, a full blooded Indian, made a huge sacrifice by marrying a mostly black man (he had some Scottish blood somewhere down the line-you know black folks can't be 100% African, that's a death sentence)...she was isolated from her tribe and was forced to live around your black relatives. Tell them that you've finally come to terms and accepted that you are indeed not 100% black.
> 
> ...




This thread has me cracking up!! I miss LHCF, havent been on in a while, used to rock on here back in my hay day hehe  my hair has long suffered from my absence (starting afresh) and now  *gulp" everyone can kinda guess that I'm 100% Nigerian!erplexed Gosh! Well like most say, I dont look it, but you see I'm trying to get in touch with my real roots.

Ok enough about the problem, now to the solution
my complexion is a bit on the lighter side, apparently my great-grand mother was super high yellow, but my dad done stole what was left before it got to me! Dude tells me folks be thinking he Trini! You know never Jamaican (for him thats too close to home) What an upgrade! From African to Caribbean lol, maybe now I can go even higher, with long hair even Donald Trump will believe I'm American, u know for him African means a baldie with a black face...its a hard knock life spelling out my name every darn time!
 I'm trying to take my family flag a step higher, you know. This is for family! Help a sister out people!!


----------



## Naijaqueen (May 7, 2011)

BroadstreetBully said:


> *RED RIOT'S GUIDE TO PASSING FOR MIXED: For those of the clearly "nigro" variety*
> 
> As long as your hair is SL or longer, length isn't the key. It's about how straight you can get them edges. LADIES, don't ruin your chances of being mistaken for other by not hitting those edges!  Even butt length hair will get you thrown into the nigro category if those edges are of the taco meat variety.
> 
> ...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 7, 2011)

Yeah..do everything stated and then you still get asked if it's a weave.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 7, 2011)

At APL, I am an island girl mixed w/Native American. Wait, what's Chilli? Oh yea, her daddy is West Indian and momma's part NA. And I think Stacy Dash is part West Indian/NA too. My ancestry should have a couple twists. Now I dont want to make it to complicated, but a more complex mix makes it more believeable. You go to complex, like add Irish and Cambodian, and believers become non-believers. Maybe I'll add my ancestors were Moors too (everyone one acts like they know what a Moor is cause the watched Morgan Freeman and Laurence Fishburne play one).

My smooth dark skin (w/red undertones), long dark lashes, narrow nose (it ain't a black nose-crap, this thread might go poof) and fine shiny black side burns (dont judge me) seem to scream, 'she's exotic!' (now they will have to ignore my nonexistent hips, some what broad shoulders, and insanely muscular legs (esp calves) which  scream more 'she's transgender', but that's another thread). Couple that w/APL, and folks will be yelling at me, 'Eh, mun. Det is uh det is uh det, daylight cum n me wanna go home' then put their hand to their mouth repeatedly while making that 'awawawawa' sound (I think its called whooping).

Yep, APL is my ticket away from bring an average black women, 'cause, Lawd knows, none of us want to be.

ETAretending to be delusional is draining. How do folks do it? FYI, I am 100% black (taken from another current thread). Lol.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Really?
> I thought you were an old head.



At this point yes. Back in 2008 nope. Three years ago I'd join in the convo and nobody would reply to me ahahaha 

Now that my hair is long and I make believe I'm a mixture of Pakistani and Somalian, nobody can tell me NUTHIN! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (May 7, 2011)

i forgot how funny this thread was.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 7, 2011)

Well hell, I'll be able to just skip the BS and claim Octoroon Status, LMAO.

ETA:
oc·to·roon/ˌäktəˈro͞on/
Noun: A person whose parents are a quadroon and a white person and who is therefore one-eighth black by descent.


----------

